# Sapphire Beach Club (St. Martin)



## Marcia3641 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Tuggers!

I am heading out to St. Martin the end of July, if anyone has any suggestions on must do's or see's please let me know. I am kinda nervous because the reviews for the Sapphire Beach Club are across the board (I reviewed the feedback on RCI as well).  And the girls I am going with went with me last year to Pubelo Bonito Sunset Beach in Cabo so I have to keep reminding them NOT all timeshares are alike. And it took 6 months to get this match.

Also, are check-in date is 7/24 but we are arriving on 7/23 because the plane ticket was an additional $200 to leave Saturday vs Friday, if anyone has a hotel recommendation that would be great. Also, do you think we need a car? We will be there for an entire week. Thanks in advance.

Marcia3641


----------



## jasenj1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Go to http://www.traveltalkonline.com. They are THE place for SXM info.

Having said that, yes, you will want a car. SXM has several small towns on it on the Dutch and French sides that are worth seeing - and eating in. TTOL has recommendations for local car rental companies.

Trip Advisor also has good info.

Must do's: Orient Beach. Even if your crew is not brave enough to bare it all, there are numerous fun bars, restaurants, and shops along the beach. And you can at least point and giggle at the nudies.

Shopping in Phillipsburg. It has a great shopping strip that caters to the cruise ships.

Go to Sunset Beach Bar at the end of the SXM runway. Watch the crazy people (or be one) standing against the fence when the planes take off.

- Jasen.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd echo the advice above to go to Travel Talk Online.  If you read through back topics, you'll find lots of suggestions on hotels/BnB's for one night stays, car rental companies, etc., great restaurants, activities to try.  

I agree that Orient Beach is not to be missed.  And so you're not confused, one end of the beach is a private nudist resort, although anyone can walk through the area or rent beach chairs for the day.  Most of the beach is not nudist, but packed with great restaurants, beach bars, rows of beach chairs & umbrellas to rent, etc.  It's not the quiet and relaxing beach, but the place for people watching and wonderful French food.  Of course, you will see lots of topless because it's a French beach.

Otherwise, we love to take a one day boat trip when we're on the island.  One good one is the "Friday Farewell Tour," which takes you around the island, stopping at a small island offshore, for snorkeling, at a beach-front restaurant and for swimming.  It was a fun way to see the island.  They do a similar trip on Tuesday.  For both, a bus picks you up at your hotel, takes you to the boat dock in Philipsburg and delivers you back.  Another fun trip is the catamaran to either Anguilla or Prickley Pear, a deserted island.  The boat itself is enjoyable, and you get to see other wonderful beaches.  There are several companies that do this one; we've gone on Bluebeard.  There's also a shorter sunset cruise, which we haven't tried, but have heard good things about.

A brand new attraction that just opened, so we haven't seen it yet, is an covered caroussel with a homemade gelato stand.  It's in the Simpson Bay area, and the photos I've seen looked like fun.  

The TTOL group will have lots of restaurant recommendations - there are too many to hit in a week!  We like going to the Marina Royale area in Marigot, because there are about 8 restaurants in a row with outdoor eating along the marina.  Good food and fun atmosphere.  The Maho area is also packed with good restaurants (Le Moulin Fou is a favorite), and lots of activity at night.

If you've got questions about other kinds of activities, just post them and I'll try to respond.  We've made more than a dozen trips to SXM and love the island.


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 9, 2010)

im thinking of trading in here as well ... does anyone know if the units for traders are nice?


----------



## deemac (Jun 9, 2010)

Marcia3641 said:


> Hi Tuggers!
> 
> I am heading out to St. Martin the end of July, if anyone has any suggestions on must do's or see's please let me know. I am kinda nervous because the reviews for the Sapphire Beach Club are across the board (I reviewed the feedback on RCI as well).  And the girls I am going with went with me last year to Pubelo Bonito Sunset Beach in Cabo so I have to keep reminding them NOT all timeshares are alike. And it took 6 months to get this match.
> 
> ...




Try www.karakterbeach.com

The latest "in" spot.   Go on Friday nite -- jazz nite w/special prices on Tapas.

Saratoga Restaurant has 5-course wine/food sampling on Tues/Friday(?) @$55/pp

SXMcooks is a new cooking class that just started recently.  Great if you are interested in island cooking.   

Go to Pineapple Pete's  restaurant-- fun place, and the food is okay

Cheri's restaurant is fun and okay -- most tourist love it.  (Been there, done that.)

Rima's is a great place for lo-cost island/beach attire, and lo-cost souvenirs.

Mullet Bay Beach (Rosie's rib place) is fine for lo-cost ribs  (you might be able to walk here -- it is fairly close to Sapphire).  The water can be deceiving at times, and at spots, there are quick drop-offs.  I love it.

Altho these places are nearby where you are staying, I think you will need a car.   btw., there is LOTS of construction going on where you are staying, and the roads can be treacherous along there.

I use Patrick @ r4lcarrental@hotmail.com   (will be using him next week -- tell him Dee sent you, if you go with him.)  He can also be your taxi driver/guide.   Some folk use taxi's/bus service



@krmlaw & marcia3641

Most resorts in SXM are OLDER, but clean.  Could some use serious updating? Yes.    I am not an owner at Sapphire, and have never traded there.  and never heard anyone mention the differences in owner/exchanger units.     I noticed krmlaw, you have been to TTOL,-- have they answered your query.    btw., When Sapphire first opened, it was fabulous, and a lot of folk jumped from their originally purchased resort to buy there.


We have used (only)  Royal Turtle Inn for "extra" nights when we use ff miles, and have "off" days to contend with.  It is not fancy, but it clean and you get a free "real"/not continental breakfast.  No waterview, unless you call a pool a waterview.   We like the food here at the restaurant attached:  Turtle Pier.   We are considering Azure for our next time -- it is right on the beach (next to the airport, and lots of airport noise, I am told)

Have you talked to the folk at Sapphire re: rentals for a nite?  Sometimes, the resorts have rentals for a nite.

Other fairly new and "in" restaurant spots:  Mooi, Toppers, and IZI     -- we normally do not jump on these spots when they first open (most do not last long, anyway).  We have been going to SXM for 26 years, and have our old standby restaurant favorites.

hope this info helps some.


----------



## Greg G (Jun 10, 2010)

I second the Sunset Beach Bar at the end of the SXM runway to watch the planes land and take off.






Jet exhaust plume into Maho bay







Greg


----------



## JudyH (Jun 11, 2010)

There are several good restaurants at the casino right near Sapphire Beach.  Also, the little market across the street, as well as the one in the resort have great coissants.  The bar at Sapphire Beach is good too.

Email the resort, they probably have a unit you can rent for one night before checking in for the week.  We do that at some resorts.  www.unitycars.com is a good rental place.  The larger market next to the airport has good groceries.


----------



## Marcia3641 (Jul 24, 2010)

jasenj1 said:


> Go to http://www.traveltalkonline.com. They are THE place for SXM info.
> 
> For some reason I cannot access this website in my room. Is that weird or what?  I've been trying since yesterday. I will have to try again from somewhere else.
> 
> Marcia3641


----------

